# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Gazy i problem ze stolcem

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie,
Od jakiegoś czasu mam problem z żołądkiem. Dwa lata temu miałem robioną gastroskopie, wykryto nadżerki i zdiagnozowano refluks. Miałem brać Anesteloc i brałem i było ok. Jednak od pewnego momentu mam inny problem a mianowicie częste gazy zwłaszcza po zjedzeniu czegoś, jest to sytuacja o tyle problematyczna, że jeśli je powtrzymam to mam brzuch jak balon, problem z oddaniem stolca.  Od jakiegoś czasu wróciła zgaga, zacząłem brać iberogast i pomaga, łatwiej oddaje stolec i nie mam zgagi, jednak problem gazów nie znika i jest coraz gorzej, ponieważ z 3 razy w tygodniu jestem jak balon. Dodam, że już przedtem miałem pewne objawy po alkoholu(nie wiem czy jest to związane) jak wypiłem coś i poszedłem spać często budziłem się i wymiotowałem. Często mam problem z oddaniem stolca, który jeśli już oddam to gazy na jakiś czas mijają. Niestety nie mam aktualnie pieniędzy na gastrologa itd. Więc mam pytanie co to może być i czy zmiany w posiłkach mogą coś poradzić. Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapomniałem dodać, że stolec nie jest w 100% normalny jak kiedyś. Często są to takie bobki jednak najczęściej jest coś w stylu nazwał bym to gęstego rozwolnienia. Nie jest to typowe rozwolnienie bliżej mu do normalnego stolca ale jednak nie jest taki jak powinien być.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam podobnie i też nie wiem co mam z tym zrobić.. Ale nie byłam jeszcze u lekarza bo się boję gastroskopii :Frown:

----------

